# Corpus Christi Tarpon



## bartfromcorpus

thought you would like to know that there is a good number of fish now in Corpus Christi Bay - i just recently saw them rolling and working out in the middle 

i've also heard of some fish that - strangely enough, but from a very reliable source - were seen near docks at ingleside


----------



## mikedeleon

It is looking like that time of the year again. Thanks for the heads up Bart!!


----------



## tail-chaser

thanks for the phone call this morning. we ended up jumping two. I never never knew they went that far into the bay. 

they were everywhere.


----------



## marc

Looks like Port A and Corpus Bay is a "hot spot" this year... congrats on jumping a couple! Any sharks around?


----------



## bartfromcorpus

A friend of a friend stuck a pretty big bull shark on a fly rod near or at the harbor (l heads/t heads area) at CC bay, right next to downtown 

I think they had a couple dead jacks hanging off the side of their skiff or something. Turns out the bull hit a billfish popper type fly. It broke off


----------



## bartfromcorpus

tail-chaser said:


> thanks for the phone call this morning. we ended up jumping two. I never never knew they went that far into the bay.
> 
> they were everywhere.


Cool man. Did you jump them on that new "turbo prop fly" (or whatever you called it) fly you were talking about? Get any aerial shots?


----------



## bartfromcorpus

I just heard that Ish lost about a 40 or 50 lb fish to a pretty big shark out there the other day


----------



## tail-chaser

bartfromcorpus said:


> Cool man. Did you jump them on that new "turbo prop fly" (or whatever you called it) fly you were talking about? Get any aerial shots?


the turbo prop fly is still in the air from the last time i casted it.

they were hitting the tarpon bugs that i tied for the keys trip. unfortunately i didn't get any pics, i didn't think to bring my camera.


----------



## tail-chaser

bartfromcorpus said:


> I just heard that Ish lost about a 40 or 50 lb fish to a pretty big shark out there the other day


the other day? that was today, I called him when i jumped the first one and he hauled *** out there. _supposedly_ the shark was comparable to jaws.


----------



## bartfromcorpus

I believe Ish hooked the tarpon, but he tends to exaggerate a little too much some times. That shark was probably not that big

One thing's for sure, he'll be camped out on those fish for a while - if anyone can catch them it's him

He's like a tarpon genius


----------



## tail-chaser

bartfromcorpus said:


> He's like a tarpon genius


Billy Pate used to call him for advise.

Thanks to ish, billy killed 1000's of tarpon.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

I grew up in Corpus and you'll be surprised where there are tarpon in that area. When I was a kid my dad and I would catch bunches of them on fly at the back of the ship channel where the river empties. No monsters but lots of 3' and 4' foot fish. I have also caught them in the oso wading for trout. I know they spawn over by the water discharge at the sewer plant. I have caught bunches of tiny 4 to 6 inch in the cast net there.


----------

